# finally dropped my phone case advice needed



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

So I finally dropped my phone and I feel our rather hope that some cases made for the extended battery have finally emerged. So help me decide what's worth buying please


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

You can pick up an otterbox commuter for 20ish on amazon. I'm pretty sure it fits the extended battery and its one of the best cases out there for protection. It also doesn't add unneeded bulk to the phone, I really like mine.


----------



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

I love the Commuter case. I would highly recommend it.

Protip: If you get it, use the standard battery back with the extended battery inside. It'll make the case totally flush with the phone


----------



## KinGDaViD63 (Jul 6, 2011)

Same here.. My battery will be here Monday, need a case bad...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

Otterbox Commuter... nuff said.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

This is a good cheap case that works with the ext battery.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLEAR-FROST-TPU-SKIN-CASE-SAMSUNG-GALAXY-NEXUS-i515-/350540344743


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Isn't there anything made for the extended battery yet? I haven't bought one yet because I specifically Don't want one made for the normal battery


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah I have an OtterBox too. I really like it. Best protection ever.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Otterbox defender will fit with extended battery or a tpu case. With the tpu cases just make sure there's a cutout for the volume rocker.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## maddog0331 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have the otter box defender and U love it...It came in useful last night when I dropped my GNex....I have the seidio case too but I didn't like the way it fit with the extended battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MetalWych (Aug 23, 2011)

I have both the CruzerLite "Andy" cases (2 of them) and the Incepio case I got when I bought my GNex, and both work perfectly with the extended battery and door. The extended battery doesn't really add much bulk...unless you are using the monster 3800 (or whatever it is), then all bets are off!

Sent from Ken's GNex running CodeNameAndroid 1.4.0 with Franco's 18.4 kernel. Awesome!!


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Diztronic TPU Revision 3 fits extended battery fine. I just got the Rearth Ringke Slim and started using the standard battery with it because the extended doesn't fit. Worth losing an hour or two of battery life for.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Diztronic TPU Revision 3 fits extended battery fine. I just got the Rearth Ringke Slim and started using the standard battery with it because the extended doesn't fit. Worth losing an hour or two of battery life for.


You like the Ringke? I have the Diztronic but don't care for it that much. Enough so to run naked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

Seidio also has two cases made specifically for the extended battery. Just check their website.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Tpu case from Verizon fits nice and snug, barely adds any bulk.


----------



## tharris297 (Jun 26, 2011)

I broke 2 Otterbox defenders (knob locks on the sides of the case ... it was a tight fit.

I picked up the Seidio and picked up the full Convert kit (includes surface). Its the best case I have ever used:
https://www.seidioonline.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=BD5-HKR4SSGNLX

The Surface case and holster is good for when i wear my suits (thin). Normal every day i cover it in the convert and skeleton and its just perfect! Made for the extended battery!


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> You like the Ringke? I have the Diztronic but don't care for it that much. Enough so to run naked.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I use the Diztronic if I'm going somewhere that I'm going to possibly be throwing my phone in my pocket. The Ringke case is seriously awesome. Next to NO bulk added, and the solid white looks really slick. Adds a decent amount of grip too.


----------



## grayzweb (Jun 10, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> You like the Ringke? I have the Diztronic but don't care for it that much. Enough so to run naked.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I been using the Ringke as a daily. Really like it! Otterbox too bulky for me as a daily.


----------



## mwalt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> Isn't there anything made for the extended battery yet? I haven't bought one yet because I specifically Don't want one made for the normal battery


Yes, seidio makes a case for the 2100 ma extended battery. I have one coming, but haven't received it yet. It's the 'surface' model and you can also get a holster for it if you like.

http://www.amazon.co...30224467&sr=8-3

edit - guess I should have noticed the 2nd page before replying lol. Oh well.


----------



## Drewsipher (Jul 11, 2011)

I usually don't use cases but I'm thinking about grabbing an otter box defender for when I am hiking. Definetly gonna come in handy for the Florida trip I'm planning to keep sand out of the ports. Friend has a commuter for the rezound and its fantastic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

I work in the oilfield and I have the otterbox defender. Worked well for my tbolt and works well for the nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

grayzweb said:


> I been using the Ringke as a daily. Really like it! Otterbox too bulky for me as a daily.


Glad to see someone else is using this one. Such an awesome case.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

grayzweb said:


> I been using the Ringke as a daily. Really like it! Otterbox too bulky for me as a daily.


I really want this case. Has anyone tried to see if the extended battery fits without the battery cover on?


----------



## taebom (Aug 2, 2011)

Im rocking the seidio active case with kick stand and it fits well with the extended battery. Only $18 from amazon.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Barf said:


> I really want this case. Has anyone tried to see if the extended battery fits without the battery cover on?


Yeah, mine does. Actually mine fits with the extended back on, but there's a sliver of a space between the case and the phone. You really can't notice it tho, but it will fit. Especially w/o the door

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Barf said:


> I really want this case. Has anyone tried to see if the extended battery fits without the battery cover on?


Not snugly.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Yeah, mine does. Actually mine fits with the extended back on, but there's a sliver of a space between the case and the phone. You really can't notice it tho, but it will fit. Especially w/o the door
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I hate to trouble you with the request, but any chance you can post a few pics? It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the ringke slim and absolutely love it. If you're going to drop your phone tho, I would suggest something just a liiiiiittle bit more, BC the case doesn't come to the front of the phone and so of you drop it face down there is zero protection. The ringke is such a sweet case just not a daily driver for droppers like me.

I've since switched to a different set up. I got the exoskin from x gear live in white carbon fiber (which I gota say I love), and now have an andy cruzerlite tpu gel case over top of it. The white shows through, even the carbon fiber weave and it accentuates the design of the cruzerlite better BC it makes things more visible (plus adds a few accent lines, like around the battery cover). It works great with the extended--better than the ringke.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Let me try to post the extended with the ringke. No promises, tho, BC with the skin on my phone the last time I tried to put it on it started taking them off at the corners.

But fyi, it took me a few days of rocking it with the extended before I even noticed the gap. Smaller than a credit card's thickness. The only place you could notice the gap was under the volume rocker where the side of the case is more cut out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I have dropped it once but now that I said that I'm sure I'll drop it and break it lol. Don't worry about the pics if it'll mess up your skin tho.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

I read that original question wrong...the ringke does fit fine without the door on, but because it offers literally no protection during a drop, I wouldn't trust it much. The case will more than likely pop off, and the battery will fall out, and stuff could easily get inside the phone.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, sorry man I tried. Where it gets all of its grip from the corners I can't pry it open enough to get it to go over the skin, especially with the extended.

I promise you tho, the size of the gap is negligible and if you love the case you won't be disaapointed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

imperivm said:


> I read that original question wrong...the ringke does fit fine without the door on, but because it offers literally no protection during a drop, I wouldn't trust it much. The case will more than likely pop off, and the battery will fall out, and stuff could easily get inside the phone.


Yeah I figured as much, I wish it clipped over the front just a little to protect the screen a bit more. I might have to get it anyway though. I just love the thinness of it. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Yeah, sorry man I tried. Where it gets all of its grip from the corners I can't pry it open enough to get it to go over the skin, especially with the extended.
> 
> I promise you tho, the size of the gap is negligible and if you love the case you won't be disaapointed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Cool. Thanks man.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Another vote for the Commuter here!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

i vote for the otterbox defender. if you want the ultimate protection for your baby id get one. that white ringke case looked sexy though.


----------

